# I hate tyre dressing - am I the only one



## wytco0 (Aug 23, 2006)

Since signing up here a few months ago I have really started to notice detailed cars when I travel around and I have developed a real appreciation of the satisfaction that poeple get from keeping their cars in fantastic condition.

However there is one thing that I cant stand about detailing, tyre dressing, to my eyes it always looks completely terrible and just makes me think of Authur Daley type car dealers. I do like tyres to be clean but I think dressing makes a clean tyre look naf... 

Am I alone in thinking like this .... ;-)


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

Yes 








I know what you mean..... I personally like dressed tyres but, alot of people I do details for often don't want a tyre dressing, especially on slicks or semi's.... Or I just really buff it once dried so it's a matte as possible.


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

swissvax pneu, virtually matte finish (non silicone ) tyre dressing


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I like tyre dressing, use Poorboys Bold and Bright, not too shiny, doesn't last that long, but keeps the rubber looking good, nothing worse than discoloured rubber.


----------



## squeal (Mar 3, 2006)

if you dont like a dressing-to get that clean look try paint thinners after uv washed the car..gives a totally matt look,much like that of a new tyre


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

Zaino Z16 leaves a lovely "new tyre" look, one coat to feed tyre, another to add a satin sheen and then you build the level of shine with consecutive layers.

Lasts well too.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

I hate incredibly glossy tyres, but i hate really matte tyres, i like an in the middle sort of shine, more of a 'sheen'. Although, a lot of people's cars i detail, always ask that the tyres are really shiny!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

13yearoldetailer said:


> I hate incredibly glossy tyres, but i hate really matte tyres, i like an in the middle sort of shine, more of a 'sheen'. Although, a lot of people's cars i detail, always ask that the tyres are really shiny!


So what are your methods to achieve that sheen?


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Apply, buff, leave 10mins, apply again, buff, this gives the best durability and the shine i want, with most dressings, IE CG New Look Trim Gel, Megs Endurance etc.

Gaz


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

13yearoldetailer said:


> Apply, buff, leave 10mins, apply again, buff, this gives the best durability and the shine i want, with most dressings, IE CG New Look Trim Gel, Megs Endurance etc.
> 
> Gaz


Thanks Gaz. Always looking for new methods. What do you buff it off with? I use the megs and find that after say, a week that the shine normally disappears to leave a sort of matt black. Does your method last much longer than that.


----------



## Mark B (May 6, 2007)

that sounds good....what do you buff them with???


----------



## corksta (Mar 5, 2006)

I like dressing tyres. It always makes the car look finished.


----------



## djohn (Mar 30, 2007)

I dress mine so they have just a soft sheen like a new tire.


----------



## racquel (Dec 18, 2006)

If you buy a SIlicone Free you won't get that glossy finish as much


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

Love tyre dressing, adds so much to the finish of the car, i often top up the tyres in between washes and find it makes the car look cleaner:thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

wytco0 said:


> Looks like I am the only one ;-)
> 
> I just find the whole dressed tyre look terrible, its stands out and to me looks horrible. It's not the finish shine, mat etc I think they all look equally terrible.
> 
> ...


And each to their own mate:thumb:

I do like tyres to be as shiny as possible


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

The inner side wall gets done if your a proper keen detailer on your own car, the treads even get done at a show if your anal!

I like a decent gloss to the tyres myself.


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

Rich said:


> The inner side wall gets done if your a proper keen detailer on your own car, the treads even get done at a show if your anal!
> 
> I like a decent gloss to the tyres myself.


Yeah I just think if your doing the tread you need to be careful what you are using so it doesnt affect road holding etc but Im sure everyone knows that. Someone done my sidewalls many years ago, but some got onto the edge of the tread.

One full car and a bit of tyre roll round a roundabout with some serious sideways action was the last time I let anyone do my tyres


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

tyre black just finish's a detail.:thumb:


----------



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

wytco0 said:


> Since signing up here a few months ago I have really started to notice detailed cars when I travel around and I have developed a real appreciation of the satisfaction that poeple get from keeping their cars in fantastic condition.
> 
> However there is one thing that I cant stand about detailing, tyre dressing, to my eyes it always looks completely terrible and just makes me think of Authur Daley type car dealers. I do like tyres to be clean but I think dressing makes a clean tyre look naf...
> 
> Am I alone in thinking like this .... ;-)


welcome to the lonely club on your own matey  :lol: :thumb:

Daz


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin (Feb 21, 2007)

there look it makes it look 100% better


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

Sad to say i dress the tread as well as the outer wall at shows but i use a spray so only takes a second never had a prob with driving after as you only need to go a little way down the road and its gone off the tread normally gone time you get out of the show ground.


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

Yep I like tyre dressing too - not for everyone though - my favourites are Autoglym Rubber Plus Cleaner or Autosmart Highstyle, both seem to be pretty durable.


----------



## Paulm31 (Jul 27, 2006)

reading through that, im glad im not the only one who dresses the treads at shows!

i love the tyre dressing, after spending hours getting the car polished and shined, then its the finishing touch for me


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Zymol tyre preserve leaves a great finish but doesnt last very long. I do like a dressed tyre though.


----------



## angusdope (Nov 5, 2006)

squeal said:


> if you dont like a dressing-to get that clean look try paint thinners after uv washed the car..gives a totally matt look,much like that of a new tyre


we're you sniffing thinners when you suggested this? IT'LL WRECK THE RUBBER!!!

If you want a clean, new look tyre, wash the tyre with some APC solution, dry it, then wipe with some Poorboys Bold and Bright. Leave it for 10-15 minutes, then buff off excess.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Each to there own chap!

I do like glossy black sidewalls though ...makes a clean car look that much better visually IMO:thumb:


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

glossy all the way mate. A car with brown tyres is U G L Y....


----------



## squeal (Mar 3, 2006)

nope-a dab of thinners on a cloth and wipe round with no pressure wrks for me-the guy in my coachworks has been doin it for years with no negative effects.


----------



## trionic (Oct 3, 2006)

Thinners will shorten the rubber's life. Decent tyre dressing acts to nourish and condition the rubber. Paint thinners will have the opposite effect.


----------



## Restorer (Apr 24, 2007)

*:d*

Try whit tyres for that vintage look :speechles


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2007)

'Pro's & Con's'?? would be interested in seeing what you guys have to say about particular products you may have used in the past...


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Best two IMHO are Zymol Tyre Preserve - fantastic new rubber finish.

And Blackfire Lon Lasting Tyre Gel - fantastic matte finish


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

All dressings will last less time than we would like!

I find that it used to be annoying but spent literally 5 mins today topping up with thie right applicator. I now don't mind the dressing of tyres because the applicator is so easy to use and my hands don't get messy.

Got the new CG one from David g. Check with him as it's not on his site. It's the one with the black plastic hand grip. It's one of the best things I've had my hand on in ages.:thumb:


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

squeal said:


> if you dont like a dressing-to get that clean look try paint thinners after uv washed the car..gives a totally matt look,much like that of a new tyre


I really wouldn't recommend any type of thinners on tyres. It causes premature aging of the rubber, strips off the UV protection compounds and will accelerate drying out the rubber.


----------



## MrD06 (Mar 22, 2006)

makes it look finished


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

I gave up trying to find the 'ultimate' and best tyre dressing, nowadays I just use Poorboy's bold'n'bright as and when required, I usually do the plastic splitter same time as this looks great with B'n'B too!


----------



## T-5ones (Sep 12, 2006)

I personally like the look. Blackfire long lasting tyre gell works for me.


----------



## ooze (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm on the other side of the fence, I find brown tyre walls just bring down the look of a clean car, unless its track prepped car then got some dressing on there.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

We always tell folks that Colour Enhance gives a 'sheen', as I also hate the spivvy shiny look. By applying a second coat within an hour or two, you won't have to do it again for many months - just apply very sparingly.


----------

